# supercharging a nissan pulsar n13????



## kegga15 (Feb 16, 2009)

hey im a new member and im lookin at putting a vortec supercharger on my pulsar and i was wornding how much psi can a stock motor take and wat else would i need to make it work??
any help would be great thanks


----------



## BobsN13 (Feb 8, 2009)

What motor is in it??? Most engines can handle around 6-8psi without any problems or too much stress on the internals. Also depends on the condition of the engine. 

When upgrading to forced induction a minimum of a hi flow fuel pump, injectors and aftermarket or piggyback computer is highly recommended. I would also recommend a compression test be done on the motor to make sure the piston rings and head gasket are sealing properly.


----------

